# corsair spec 01 versus corsair 100r cabinet



## sudhir_3193 (Dec 17, 2015)

hi friends, kindly suggest which cabinet is better among these two cabinets for gaming with better cooling.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 18, 2015)

corsair spec 01 is best.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Dec 18, 2015)

thanks bssunilreddy for your guidance. I was wondering  which one to choose as they were of almost same price and 100r was launched recently.


----------



## saikiasunny (Dec 18, 2015)

Well technically they are same. They share the same chassis so they are same internally. It will depend on your choice of aesthetics. 
Because of the exterior panels, the spec 01 should provide better intake airflow.
My vote goes for the spec 01


----------

